# Audi RS4 (2014)



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

I sort of vowed I'd never get an Audi, but when trying to replace my Alfa 159 family car (owned for 7 years from new, and a great car imo), there's really not much out there that's fun to drive (I like revs, so having a great NA engine is perfect for me, even with the dual clutch box), looks (fairly) good, sounds (very!) good, and can also transport the family (including dog) in comfort when required. Audi are also quite keen (understatement) to shift new cars at the moment so I got a good deal. I plan to keep the car long term (at least 7 years again), so buying new shouldn't be *too* painful depreciation wise.

Only done 500 miles, but I'm extremely happy with it so far. It's panther black (crystal effect, lovely paint but very hard to photograph, it just looks black, but actually has a purple or bronze tint depending on the light), with the following options:

Driver assistance package (including damn silly stuff like "lane assist" to steer for you!)
Convenience package
Sport package
Sound package
Hill hold assist
Privacy glass
Heated seats
Black styling package
Phone prep high

Paint wise the car was in surprisingly good shape on delivery (I'd asked them not to wash it!), no real swirls, so all I've done is a good wash, clay and seal (Meguiars Sealant 2.0). Wheels, tyres, glass, engine and interior all had a basic clean and protection pass.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks great that man.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks good mate.

Onces shes done a few miles and the engine starts to loosen up a bit you'll love it :thumb:


----------



## bomasspot (Mar 25, 2013)

Stunning car in that colour. Like the stealth look. Enjoy many happy years with it.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Git


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

You lucky lucky man.

I'd love a RS4, just love 'em!!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

1 word beautiful


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

That is lovelly. Id imagine it sounds fit!


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Nicely specced, very subtle


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Great car indeed lad...:argie:

In fact, the only new car for (reasonably) sensible money that I would currently consider changing to from the B7.

It'll always be a thrill to look down at the tachometer and see the redline north of 8k rpm...:thumb:

Good health to enjoy!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Awesome, my boss has one in white, sounds imense on start-up


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice :argie:


----------



## giggs (May 20, 2011)

Spectacular replacement IMHO!!!

Good luck!
G


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Amazing car.

Love it!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely awesome. In my opinion, you have pretty much the perfect 2 car garage with your other beauty you posted a little while back.

Congratulations and hope you're enjoying them!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Very nice buy.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Thats a superb buy Andy.
What a fantastic looking car, great colour, looks very stealthy.

Happy, and safe, driving mate.


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

That is very nice. :argie: love the boxed arch look as well subtle but very cool IMO.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome car!


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Stunning car.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## goRt (Aug 26, 2013)

Excellent car, well done


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Good luck OP - once you get a taste of the German car, it's DAMN hard to move to anything else :argie: :thumb:


----------



## johnnyg (Jan 5, 2008)

stunning mate only word for it excellent pics too take it you are into photography and have a decent camera :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Very smart. 

Something appealing about a fast estate.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## MAW73 (May 20, 2011)

Such an awesome looking car. I was admiring one today in the flesh. I love the way those large oval exhausts almost mould into the bumper.


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

Very smart. Don't usually like Audi's but that is one very nice car.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fabulous car! Love the Audi V8 - have an S4 myself - cannot be beaten in my honest opinion.

All the best and enjoy her - we only live once...:thumb:

Ben


----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)

stunning car buddy, panther black is such a amazing colour in the sunshine, loved the B7 RS4 as well, hope you have many rev happy years in her


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind comments guys, much appreciated. This forum stands out for me as a great group of like minded and very generous people - not a hint of jealousy (I work hard but I'm well aware I'm a lucky sod) which is certainly not the case elsewhere.


----------



## AaronMc (Dec 31, 2011)

One of my all time favourite cars, would absolutely love one! 

Good luck with it and enjoy the ownership, looks so smart!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

That looks awesome, you gotta love the RS Avants :thumb: nice car and I bet it sounds as good as it looks. Have fun


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Absolutely stunning, very nice!


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Cracking car mate


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks Beautiful:thumb: 8000 revs:argie:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

stunning car :thumb:


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Cracking car bud.

Just out of interest how do you find the maguires sealant?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Micau Blau and the V spoke rims for me but what a car! Oh and i'm guessing yours has the black pack? I hate all the silver tat on Audis these days!

My spec...


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

AndyGarton said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments guys, much appreciated. *This forum stands out for me as a great group of like minded and very generous people* - not a hint of jealousy (I work hard but I'm well aware I'm a lucky sod) which is certainly not the case elsewhere.


^ that's what makes DW stand out from the rest :thumb:


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

Stunning car!!


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

jonnyw59 said:


> Cracking car bud.
> 
> Just out of interest how do you find the maguires sealant?


Seems very good to me. It can be quite hard to get off if you let it dry too much, but I am a bit of a wimp when it comes to buffing!


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Stunning, stunning, stunning. I would love one. Yours is gorgeous. Lucky man


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

AndyGarton said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments guys, much appreciated. This forum stands out for me as a great group of like minded and very generous people - not a hint of jealousy (I work hard but I'm well aware I'm a lucky sod) which is certainly not the case elsewhere.


Too true Andy - work hard, play hard. Like I said you only live once. I take you point re some of the other forums. I have been on a few - very disappointed with some of the responses... This is the place to be.:argie:

remember:
"Ambition is a dream with a V8 engine" - Elvis Presley:thumb:


----------



## hovnojede (Aug 9, 2012)

Congrats on your purchase. I once saw a red RS 4 Avant with the black pack and ski box and I was like damn, that thing's sexy! 

Did you get the sport diff too?


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

hovnojede said:


> Congrats on your purchase. I once saw a red RS 4 Avant with the black pack and ski box and I was like damn, that thing's sexy!
> 
> Did you get the sport diff too?


Yes, it's standard in the RS4 (an option in the S4).


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

Is this Lord Vader's TIE Advanced x1? 
Very nice! Congrats and all the luck with it!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice, a nice upgrade too.. a 159 is a good car but this is on another level.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

That's pimp dude!  Big fan of Audi RS motors (Ur and RS2 owner). :thumb:


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Looks great, I would just love one of them :thumb:
Lucky you !!


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Very very nice - I'll let you have my number so you can call in 7 years time when you are ready to off load it, I'll have saved up enough by then !!


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!! Love these


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Monster of a car! i love it


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly motor matey, only 1 problem most of the drivers of audi cars are seen as ..........., you must not be 1 of them having owned the ultimate petrol head car, an alfa romeo


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

stunning mate, i love it


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Health to drive Andy. 

That is one outstandingly beautiful car!!! (and happens to be on my bucket list......)

Thanks for the pics, by the way, does it redline at almost 8500 rpm? That I'd love to hear!

Cooks


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Cookies said:


> Thanks for the pics, by the way, does it redline at almost 8500 rpm? That I'd love to hear!


It does, and indeed sounds great! Nice pop on the upshift and big blips on downshifts too. It's not very loud in the grand scheme of things though, which is good imo for an everyday car. The quality of the noise is lovely though, a nice deep rumble to it.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

AndyGarton said:


> It does, and indeed sounds great! Nice pop on the upshift and big blips on downshifts too. It's not very loud in the grand scheme of things though, which is good imo for an everyday car. The quality of the noise is lovely though, a nice deep rumble to it.


I can only imagine chum!! Must be amazing.

Cooks


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

What a machine :argie:
You put your hard earned to very good use there, enjoy


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Awesome machine! It's stunning mate :thumb:


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Beautiful & Congratulations.

Very tempted to try one of these next year as a replacement for the C63 Wagon. Hmm...


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

_Dam_ that's sexy as hell .:thumb::thumb:
Daz


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow that's one sexy looking car and love the wheels


----------

